# Recommend a newb...



## Gestinatio (Feb 18, 2009)

Recommend an Anime-newb who just finished watching Loveless, and loved it, something else to watch?


----------



## Ikaeru (Feb 18, 2009)

Descendants of Darkness.

Also as awkward as Loveless. You should love it.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Tide-line blue, ghost in the shell stand alone complex and 2nd gig, samurai champloo, Big-o, and bleach are a few more.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 19, 2009)

FLCL


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 19, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> FLCL



^this, Soul Eater, Full Metal Panic, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Black Lagoon, Dr. Black Jack, and Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

WATCH PARANOIA AGENT WHY NOT


----------



## Rath Illucer (Feb 19, 2009)

Sayonara Zetsubou sensei (or Goodbye mr. despair if you want the english translation. It's crack.) ^.~


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 19, 2009)

COWBOY BEBOP.

GODOMOT.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> COWBOY BEBOP.
> 
> GODOMOT.



MORE LIKE COWBOY ZZZBOP

MORE LIKE COWBOY PUTSMETOSLEEPBOP


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 20, 2009)

Ginga Nagareboshi Gin
PANDA-Z
Kaiketsu Zorori
Animal Yokocho
Zenryoku Usagi

These will keep ya entertained!


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 20, 2009)

Kill yourself.

No, that's not the name of the anime, it's what I'm recommending you do.

DO NOT WATCH
Full Metal Alchemist
Bleach
Cowboy Bebop
Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Azumanga Daioh
Or any anime, really. Why watch anime when you could be watching CNN?


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 20, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Why watch anime when you could be watching CNN?



Because downloading stuff is easier than getting a live CNN stream in the UK on this sort of fail connection.

And I want to, seems fun.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------

